# Fulani Rock : Multicultural Fusion Senegalese Rock Song



## Sani Nassif (4 mo ago)

Hi Family,

This is Fulani Rock, originally done by Senegalese artist Baaba Maal, in collaboration with Johan Karlberg, and many others. It is a very large collective not just in the music effort, but also a really large effort too in the video area. To help bring world peace, and awareness of self as well as our collective history. Any feedback greatly appreciated for the video, it is in 4k and meant to be a slideshow/memory type presentation(to help us research/sense and travel in all the possible/different ways)that I have not ever seen been done before in music. And I am hoping to see from others, where is this music taking you, with the pictures/video or what do you feel?






Any feedback appreciated really,


With lots and lots of Love,


Sani


----------

